# IBS Worried/Confused/Axiety What to do? PLEASE HELP!



## JC Sanchez (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello,

I need help. Too much Anxiety and confused.

My Gastroenterologist told me I have IBS. I read all the Symptoms and I do have the majority.


Mix between diarrhea and constipation
feeling the need to go to the bathroom all the time
excess of gas
visits to the bathroom between 2 and 3 every day
back pain
pain on the left side rib

Like most of the people here I have good days and bad. My doctors have send me to do all kinds of test.


Blood test: Clean / No Anemia
Celiac Test: 2 in 2 years: Negative
H Pilory Test: 3 in 4 years (last one in Jan 2016) NEGATIVE
Endoscopy/Colonoscopy: CLEAN (in 2011) 5 years ago.
CT Scan of the Pelvis: CLEAN (2014) 2 years in November

So... Everything looks good, BUT... my worry is the Colonoscopy. It was NEGATIVE but 5 years ago. (No history of Fam. with colon issues or Polyps)

I keep asking my Gastro to send me to do another one because the one I had was 5 years ago. He said NO, no need. according to him if a Colonoscopy is clean with no history of Colon issues the next one should be repeated in 10 years unless the patient has symptoms such as Blood in stool, Anemia and weight loss.

Before I accept I have IBS 100% I want to have another Colonoscopy just for piece of mind.

What can I do? is my concern legit or I`m being too obsessive about having the Colonoscopy?

Advise is welcome


----------

